# welchen .pdf reader verwenden

## pieter_parker

wenn ich mit dem konqueror .pdf dateien oefne sind diese oft schlecht bis garnicth lesbar

manmal ueberlagern sich schriften, manchmal zeigt er fuer eine sekunde den text an und dann verschwindet er .. usw

xpdf gefaellt mir auch nicht wirklich gut

welches programm zum .pdf dateien lesen verwendet ihr ?

----------

## schachti

Ich verwende den Adobe Reader - ist zwar closed-source, aber liefert (leider) so gut wie immer die besten Ergebnisse.

----------

## pieter_parker

auf der adobe homepage finde ich version 8.1.2 deutsch, welche version benutzt du

----------

## schachti

app-text/acroread-8.1.2-r2

----------

## pieter_parker

achso, oke..

ueber emerge --search adobe hatte ich nichts gefunden

----------

## moe

Ich benutze kpdf, also vermutlich dasselbe was du im Hintergrund benutzt wenn du pdf-Dateien im Konqueror ansiehst. Schlechte Darstellung von pdfs kenn ich fast gar nicht mehr, das war nur vor Ewigkeiten mal so..

An acroread misfällt mir die Geschwindigkeit beim Start, und der höhere Speicherverbrauch.

----------

## Knieper

 *moe wrote:*   

> An acroread misfällt mir die Geschwindigkeit beim Start, und der höhere Speicherverbrauch.

 

Dann schmeiss die Plugins raus und er startet in 2s.

----------

## white.rabbit

Ich verwende kpdf ist meiner Meinung der beste! Kpdf verbraucht wenig und ist schnell. Adobe's Zeug da habe ich früher auch benutzt, aber leider habe ich in der letzen Zeit Probleme:

Und zwar wenn ich den Reader, Firefox, Mozilla, Opera und OpenOffice und noch ein Progs am laufen habe, frisst der Prozess ld-linux.so bei mir langsam den ganzen Speicher weg, bis mein System sich aufhängt. Seit dem ich ich Acrobat Reader nicht verwende ist bei mir alles bestens.

mfg

w.r

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Ich bin mit epdfview zufrieden...

----------

## Anarcho

Unter Gnome: evince

----------

## jkoerner

Moin,

ich benutze ghostscript weil ich mit spartanischen Oberflächen klarkomme. Es gibt vernünftige und vernünftig zu findende Eigenschaften  wie z.B. 'debugging'-Meldungen mit denen man auch etwas anfangen kann falls 'mal wieder irgendein dummes PDF-Erzeugungsprogramm einen Haufen Müll aneinandergestopft hat.

Ach ja, Ressourcen? Hm, brauch dieses Programm nicht...

----------

## mastacloak

xpdf im Webbrowser (minimale Startzeit), sonst kpdf und nur im Ausnahmefall acroread

Gruß

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ich verwende auch die Gnome-Variante: evence

Vor ca. 1 Jahr hab ich noch den von adobe benutzt, aus Gründen der Lesbarkeit und weil viele Windowsianer damit vertrauter waren. Doch nach einer Zeit hat sich nach einem Update das Druck-Layout verstellt, obwohl die "locales"-Variablen alle richtig gesetzt wurden. Also er verwendete Amerikanisches Papierformat etc.

Nach einer Suche hier im Forum fand ich heraus das ich unter jedem Benutzer an diesem Rechner den Reader starten musste um die entsprechende Einstellungen von Hand vorzunehmen. "Lustig" fand ich das nicht. Letztlich fehlte beim erstmaligem Starten die Aufforderungen die Länderkennung neu einzustellen.

Daraufhin und wegen der Langen Ladezeiten hab ich nochmal evence Ausprobiert und benutze ihn jetzt nur noch. Nicht nur das er schneller Startet und von den Ladezeiten in größeren Dokumenten schneller lädt, nein er speicher auch die zu letzt gelesene Seite beim schließen des Dokumentes und startet sie entsprechend neu, wenn ich das selbe Dokument nochmal öffne. Wie gesagt toll, bei Dokumenten mit 10 und mehr Seiten.

----------

## Ampheus

Hier kommt Okular zum Einsatz. Das hat bei mir mehrere Gründe:

Es ist OpenSource

Es öffnet nicht nur pdf, sondern auch beispielsweise tiff, jpeg, chm, djvu oder odt

Es lädt sehr schnell und liefert gute Ergebnisse (die in trunk immer besser werden)

Es passt gut in meine KDE4-Oberfläche, sprich in das Oxygen-Design  :Wink: 

----------

## schotter

 *mastacloak wrote:*   

> xpdf

 Gab es da nicht einmal Probleme mit dem xpdf-Entwickler, dass der sich ziemlich quer gestellt hat oder kaum mehr Updates geliefert hat oder sowas in der Art. Auf jeden Fall entstand dann daraus app-text/poppler und darauf setzen doch die ganzen Viewer von den großen DEs auf oder? Also evince tut es zumindest und kpdf auch?

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Dann schmeiss die Plugins raus und er startet in 2s.

 Und wie macht man das? Ich habe app-text/acroread mit dem USE-Flag minimal installiert und er hat trotzdem zich Plugins mit an Board.

----------

## musv

Einen Tipp, der noch gar nicht genannt wurde:

gv

liest ps und pdf. Ist vom Handling her zwar erstmal etwas ungewöhnlich aber nicht schlecht, lädt so schnell wie xpdf. gv verwende ich zum Testen, wenn ich größere Latexsachen zu schreiben hab. 

Kpdf verwende ich zwar auch, ist aber ziemlich langsam. Außerdem vermisse ich die Pfeile, um eine Seite weiterschalten zu können. Eventuell hab ich aber nur noch nicht gefunden. 

Acroread ist elende lahm, liefert aber die besten Ergebnisse, wenn es erst einmal gestartet ist.

----------

## Necoro

So ... motiviert durch diesen Thread bin ich mal auf evince umgestiegen ...

startet wirklich schneller  :Smile:  ... hatte mal ganz früher gpdf - und das war so grausam, dass mir acroread wie die Erlösung vorkam. Augenscheinlich haben sie sich weiterentwickelt  :Smile: 

Und mit Hilfe von mozplugger kann ich evince auch direkt im Browser verwenden  :Cool:  ... was will man mehr?

----------

## Anarcho

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Und mit Hilfe von mozplugger kann ich evince auch direkt im Browser verwenden  ... was will man mehr?

 

Und ich habe auf meinen Windows-Kisten immer ein FF-Addon installiert um PDFs NICHT im Browserfenster zu öffnen. Ich hasse das nämlich, der AcroRead legt dort immer den ganzen FF lahm solange er läd...

----------

## b3cks

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

> Ich bin mit epdfview zufrieden...

 

++

Finde Evince zwar ein wenig komfortabler, aber hat mir zu viele, Gnome lastige Abhängigkeiten.

----------

## Knieper

 *schotter wrote:*   

>  *Knieper wrote:*   Dann schmeiss die Plugins raus und er startet in 2s. Und wie macht man das? Ich habe app-text/acroread mit dem USE-Flag minimal installiert und er hat trotzdem zich Plugins mit an Board.

 

Die liegen in /opt/Adobe/Reader8/Reader/intellinux/plug_ins. Ich habe

```

Accessibility.api

AcroForm.api

Annots.api

DigSig.api

EFS.api

EScript.api

HLS.api

MakeAccessible.api

Multimedia.api

PDDom.api

ReadOutLoud.api

SendMail.api

Spelling.api

ewh.api

```

bis jetzt noch nicht gebraucht und die entfernt.

----------

## schotter

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Die liegen in /opt/Adobe/Reader8/Reader/intellinux/plug_ins.

 ich bin einfach her gegangen und habe die Zugriffsrechte für das Verzeichnis geändert, also chmod -x und mit deinen 2 Sekunden liegst du wirklich nah dran!  :Shocked: 

----------

## Knieper

 *schotter wrote:*   

>  *Knieper wrote:*   Die liegen in /opt/Adobe/Reader8/Reader/intellinux/plug_ins. ich bin einfach her gegangen und habe die Zugriffsrechte für das Verzeichnis geändert, also chmod -x und mit deinen 2 Sekunden liegst du wirklich nah dran! 

 

Gleiches kannst Du auch mit den Verzeichnissen SPPlugins und plug_ins3d machen, je nachdem, welche Funktionalitaet Du brauchst. Mein alter Rechner braucht zum frischen acroread-Start knapp unter 2s, erneutes Laden bzw. weiteres Fenster nur 0,4s. Muss man eben mit leben, die anderen Programme taugen momentan noch nichts, wenn man wirklich ehrlich ist.

----------

## mastacloak

 *schotter wrote:*   

>  *mastacloak wrote:*   xpdf Gab es da nicht einmal Probleme mit dem xpdf-Entwickler, dass der sich ziemlich quer gestellt hat oder kaum mehr Updates geliefert hat oder sowas in der Art. Auf jeden Fall entstand dann daraus app-text/poppler und darauf setzen doch die ganzen Viewer von den großen DEs auf oder? Also evince tut es zumindest und kpdf auch?

 

Keine Ahnung was da mit xpdf gelaufen ist. Aber mittlerweile setzt auch xpdf auf poppler auf:

```
[nomerge      ] app-text/xpdf-3.02-r1

[ebuild   R   ]  app-text/poppler-0.6.1-r1

```

----------

## moe

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Muss man eben mit leben, die anderen Programme taugen momentan noch nichts, wenn man wirklich ehrlich ist.

 

Ich denke mal ehrlich sind wir hier alle, bringt ja auch nix sich was vorzulügen.. Aber ich habe mit kpdf&co schon seit ca. 2 Jahren keine Probleme mehr, und ich lese durch Uni usw. relativ häufig PDFs. Das letzte Mal wo ich den acroread benutzt habe, war ein Formular, welches ich am Rechner ausfüllen wollte, das ist spontan das einzige was ich bei kpdf vermisse. Aber wenn ich den acroread wie oben beschrieben tune, hab ich diese Funktionalität auch nicht mehr.

Also sei du doch bitte mal ehrlich bzw. ausführlicher und verrate uns, warum die anderen Programme noch nichts taugen.

----------

## schachti

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> nein er [evence] speicher auch die zu letzt gelesene Seite beim schließen des Dokumentes und startet sie entsprechend neu, wenn ich das selbe Dokument nochmal öffne. Wie gesagt toll, bei Dokumenten mit 10 und mehr Seiten.

 

Das macht kpdf ebenfalls (per default), und im Adobe Reader ist es über "Edit" - "Preferences" - "Document" - "Restore last view settings when reopening documents" sogar auswählbar.

----------

## pieter_parker

seit dem ich den acrobat drauf habe, kommt im firefox keine meldung mehr mit .pdf datei downloaden

sie wird direkt im im firefox dargestellt, bis jetzt finde ich das super

----------

